# Scary Steps



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, I have a 11 year old Golden who is becoming fearful of going up the stairs. She has some arthritis in her back legs but recently decided that going up more than 4 or 5 steps up is too much. She has no problem going down them or chasing a chipmunk in the yard but when it's time to go in I have to walk her around to the front of my house where there are only 4 steps. At another split level home she will go up the first set of 6 steps but when we get to the second set which is 7 steps, it's like it's just a little too steep and she doesn't have the confidence. I got her up them the other day and she slipped a little but I'm always right behind her to help. She's been to the vet and veterinarian believes its just arthritis. She's on Rimadyl right now (only 2 days in). Any suggestions on getting her confidence up to be able to go up the stairs again? I've had a Golden before and knowing how sensitive they are I'm scared she will just refuse to go up ever again. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Have her eyes been checked recently? The reason I ask is our GR, Murphy, lost his site. It went slowly but that's how he acted on stairs too. I even built a long ramp at the back door for him but he was so scared because he couldn't see what it was. It took us an entire day working with him before he figured it out.
After he adjusted to being blind he would go up/down stairs as long as I was right beside his head.
Other that the stairs nothing seemed to bother him. Just something to think about because when they lose their site they really don't make a big deal out of it.
Good luck.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, thanks. Her eyes are ok. My last Golden went blind too at age 9 and I thought of that too. It's definitely her legs. She has a harder time getting up off tile or wood floors. You can tell, if she's not thinking about and it's time for food or she sees something she wants to bark at then she pops right up.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mos20 said:


> Yes, thanks. Her eyes are ok. My last Golden went blind too at age 9 and I thought of that too. It's definitely her legs. She has a harder time getting up off tile or wood floors. You can tell, if she's not thinking about and it's time for food or she sees something she wants to bark at then she pops right up.


Are the stairs hardwood? It made a big difference to my girl when I got a runner put on them for extra traction. It may also be that the dosage of the painkiller is no longer helping - or that she needs a different one. Definitely worth talking to your vet.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Everything is carpeted. She's only been on the Rimadyl for 2 days. Maybe it takes some time to kick in.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Having had a Golden with major arthritis issues, what your girl is experiencing is pain when going up and she is lacking strength to support her body going up the steps. My Toby did the same thing after his TPLO and his FHO and again earlier this year when his arthritis got worse. What I did, I supported his hind end going up the stairs. I usually put my hand from behind right between his legs and lifted up, taking some of the weight off of his legs. Or I would support both his hind legs by grabbing from behind and also taking some of the weight off and walking him up that way. Both methods worked wonders. 
Give the Rimadyl some time, two days is not enough to see a real difference yet. Also don't forget to add supplements with glucosamine/chondroitin in it and fish oil to her diet if you have not done so already. 
If you can, see if you can let her swim this summer, that helps keep her muscles strong without strain on them. Going up stairs is a lot harder than going down stairs for a dog with arthritis.

Good luck, I hope she feels better and stronger soon.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help. I try to help her up by supporting her but she's a stuborn one and she just sits down and refuses to budge. Ill do anything in the world for her.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She still my have her sight but her depth persception may be failing. Something about going up those steps may have changed about her view.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you tried supporting her back legs with a towel or blanket like a sling to get her up the stair? If she has arthritis in her back hips it probably hurts to get up the stairs. Dog Rear Support Slings | Help Dogs Walk with Knee, Hip or Back Injuries, Surgery Recovery, Arthritis or Disabled Pets

Fish oil and glucosamine would not be a bad idea either with vet approval. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

Is she at a healthy weight? Extra pounds on arthritic hips really hurts. Swimming is a great low impact exercise for any dog with arthritis. 

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank You!


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm starting to think it's more a mental thing. She'll jump on the couch with no problems. It almost seems like it's just the one certain set of stairs at my mother's house because she tripped up them a little bit just once. i'll to keep trying to build her confidence back up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I lost my bridge boy a couple of years ago at the age of 15.5. I live in a raised ranch, have 4 steps going up to the bedrooms. He wiped out pretty bad a couple of times coming down them and would no longer even try going down the steps. My DH built a ramp for him to use whenever he went up or down them.

We had to help him get up, I have wood flooring throughout my house, several area rugs. He needed help getting in and out of the car too. 

I gave him Fish oil tablets, Gluocusamine and chondrotin tablets, and he was also on Tramadol which helped.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in that if it does turn out that it is because of arthritis, swimming help immensely! It helps them build up muscle mass.


----------

